# Show off your desktop photo!!



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Show me your desktop photo. Here's mine! My best girl Lakota!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is mine: 









Kind of thinking of changing it to this, though:


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

This is mine for right now, but I am notorious for changing it every few days.


----------



## redape49 (Jul 29, 2011)

My desktop photo cycles through about 40 diff. horsey pics =)


----------



## SorrelHorse (Apr 9, 2009)

Mine cycle too! Right now I switch almost every hour between these two, but I love getting new photos!





















Although the longest I have ever had a single picture as my background was like a month with this one, lol


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Nice pics everyone!!


----------



## Susan Crumrine (Oct 5, 2009)

Right now I have this picture, but I change my desktop picture every couple of days....this is my senior collie, Duke, making sure I train Patsy right...


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

Here is mine, yes its small, but when its on my desktop, it fills the empty spaces with black, and that way I can see my icons better :3


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

I can't post mine....it would get me banned in the blink of an eye!
Nothing "naughty" per-se, but it would definitely ruffle feathers around here...


----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

Here's mine ATM.


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

azwantapaint said:


> I can't post mine....it would get me banned in the blink of an eye!
> Nothing "naughty" per-se, but it would definitely ruffle feathers around here...


Lol, does it have to do with horses, or... something else?


----------



## Gallop On (May 1, 2011)

VanillaBean said:


> Here's mine ATM.


Of course, the beautifullest horse ever <3 Its so funny that most of us all have our horse photos on our desktop... You know we're totally obsessed... When my friend comes over, and sees my dekstop shes like "How come you dont have a photo of me on your desktop? And only a photo of that stupid horse"


----------



## azwantapaint (Feb 5, 2012)

Gallop On said:


> Lol, does it have to do with horses, or... something else?


Actually, it's military/political/innuendo motivational type thing....
Definitely "not safe for work"
And, being that i absolutely adore most everyone here on the forum, and the eyes of our youth view these pages, i'll keep that one for me.
But, lemme see if i have a 'safe for work and kids' one that we can share a chuckle over...


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

Here's my current, it's one of my favorite pictures that stays in the rotation. It's my little monster, she'd made a giant mess of the barn aisle playing in the wash rack/making mud pies while I was riding and this is the result


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Mine's a slideshow of a few photoshop edits:


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

^ This was mine for a while, before it got changed to one of Jason Segel, Seth Rogan, Jonah Hill and Paul Rudd posing for Vanity Fair (I think).


----------



## amp23 (Jan 6, 2011)

ellygraceee, I just died laughing at that... I just watched one of those movies the other night! Hilarious


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## VanillaBean (Oct 19, 2008)

^ lol ^


----------



## ellygraceee (May 26, 2010)

amp23 said:


> ellygraceee, I just died laughing at that... I just watched one of those movies the other night! Hilarious


My epic wallpapers have been the talk of my friends, haha. I like to hook up my laptop to the television so the first thing my housemate sees after a bad day at uni is my wallpaper. She nearly died laughing when I had my cookie monster one up...


----------



## Adam (Feb 6, 2012)

VT Trail Trotters said:


>


THAT image is going to wake me up screaming in the middle of the night.... :hide: LOL


----------



## Clayton Taffy (May 24, 2011)

This is my latest.


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

I changed pics today, it's still of Lakota but a different pic.


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Adam said:


> THAT image is going to wake me up screaming in the middle of the night.... :hide: LOL


Its Palette Pony, and its not that scary, well to me its not.


----------



## PintoTess (Aug 18, 2010)

Mines me at the formal


----------



## HorseLovinLady (Jul 18, 2011)

Love everyone's desktop pics!! :smile:


----------



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

I went to America for a week and stayed at a Jersey dairy farm. This is one of his calves and also my desktop photo!


----------



## DraftyAiresMum (Jun 1, 2011)

This is the desktop photo on my other laptop (the one I'm on now is technically my dad's, but it's on permanent loan to me until I can get the drivers fixed on my actual laptop). I took this pic of my son on my birthday with the camera I bought myself. lol I think he's about 2.5-years-old in this pic. We had just gotten home from the Sonoran Desert Museum, where we went for my birthday (only time we actually did something for one of our birthdays, other than my son's). You can't see it in this pic 'cuz of how tiny it is, but his eyes are chocolate brown flecked with green and gold.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

Mine for now..Nikki and myself..


----------



## VT Trail Trotters (Jul 21, 2011)

Cool pic DrumRunner.


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> View attachment 91011


This is too adorable..





ellygraceee said:


>


*YES* for Neil Patrick Harris!!!


----------



## MHFoundation Quarters (Feb 23, 2011)

DrumRunner said:


> This is too adorable..


Thanks Amber. I can assure you though it wasn't as adorable seeing the giant mess she'd made firsthand, nothing like having a mud pit in the middle of your barn :lol:


----------



## DrumRunner (Jan 26, 2011)

MHFoundation Quarters said:


> Thanks Amber. I can assure you though it wasn't as adorable seeing the giant mess she'd made firsthand, nothing like having a mud pit in the middle of your barn :lol:


lol I don't doubt it. Mud = slick, and that's never fun with horses..She looks awful proud of herself and too cute for you to stay mad with her.


----------



## midnighthighway (Jun 6, 2011)

my background for my computer changes pretty much daily depending and currently its this:
sorry its a biggy. blame it on my computer


----------

